# Teva Link or Five Ten Impact Cannot decide.



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

my shoes are shot, I was about to buy the teva links but i need a little extra push for either or. Five Tens are tried and true... yet sometimes i need to slide my foot to a new position. My feet sometimes get sore, so I want a stiff shoe platform... I haven't heard about sole/stiffness on the Teva's... Help me make up my mind


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been using 5.10 free riders for the last 2 years and just went to the new Vans MTB shoe (the gravel). Awesome sticky grip and great comfort. Not the shoe you asked about I know, but didn't know if you knew about these as an option.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

five ten impact no contest. the teva link is more comparable to the five ten freerider shoe. the freeriders are good, but not a stiff platform like the impact. i own both pairs, i ride with impacts 97% of the time, then the other 3% when i'm not riding on a hill i'll use freeriders


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

The Links are pretty good I have been using them for a few days and they are a huge step above the globe skate shoes I have been riding with.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

5,10s are solid and grippy, I have no complaints


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

do the impacts have a place for the laces? also have any thoughts on the karver?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have Karvers There is a loop to tuck in the laces


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the Karvers as well and I love them. As mentioned above there is a loop for the laces, but I never use it because of the big ass flap that covers them. Id go Karvers again when mine wear out.


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

wow, those karvers are expensive


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i want more 5.10 rennies. BA hightops remind me of air jordans


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

if your gonna go the teva route then my advice is try them on...... i wanted a pair when i was in whistler last months,,,, that was til i tried them on, i found them to be to narrow for my foot, so i got another pair of 5-10's,
from what all my mates said about the teva they have been wearing them most of the season in whistler (since crankworx anyways) they are a good shoe, stiff and waterproof, but the soles arent as grippy as the 5-10 stealth rubber, so if its grip your after then stick with 5-10,
my mates said the links were a better shoe for walking about in but 510s are better shoe for riding in. hope this helps ya. good luck with ya choice


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree with the above. 
The Teva Links is a great shoe in terms of comfort, its not too heavy and not too bulky. The sole pattern interfaces with the pedal pins really well, and I found them to be super grippy when I first got them. Now that I have been riding them for a while the grippiness is not what it was.
The impacts bar non have the grippiest, stiffest and most durable sole out there, my only problem with them is they are kinda heavy and bulky. But thats the tradeoff.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

impacts hands down ive been on mine for a month now and wouldnt wanna different shoe


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

The October MBR did a review of the Teva shoes and said stick to 5-10's, they even said that shimano were better.


----------



## infamous24 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you wan't a stiff sole definitely go with the Impacts. I just got another pair after my first ones wore out, which took over 3 years. They're super durable and grip the pedals really well.


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

I literally ride a trail to class everyday rain or shine. Sometimes I take my big bike when the HT is down. I wear the Teva Links riding and everywhere else. I have been at resorts all summer riding in them as well. They are awesome do it all shoes. My 5.10's are grippier but heavier and I cannot walk around in them for any reasonable distance or amount of time.

If you are only going to be using them for riding then get more 5.10's. If you want a shoe you can ride with and and still wear all day get the Teva's. 

The Teva's are super damn comfortable too.


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

picked up 5.10s thanks guys


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

i can walk aroudn in my 510 impacts all dya they dont seem heavy or anything to me


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Dunno how thick the Teva soles are, but I think you almost need a thin pedal when running the impacts, b/c the sole is so thick it raises you up off the pedal a ways.
But given the choice between pedal feel and sole stiffness, (and after a riding buddy busted his heel while wearing freeriders) I went for stiffness, and use the Sam Hill version of the impacts.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> Dunno how thick the Teva soles are, but I think you almost need a thin pedal when running the impacts, b/c the sole is so thick it raises you up off the pedal a ways.


This is a good point. I use my impacts with MG-1's and I wish my center of gravity was a bit lower. So I'll probably pick up some kona wahwahs or something. My other complaint with the impact is it's a bit too sticky, it's a pita sometimes getting my feet to the position that I prefer. Perhaps removing a couple pins from the pedals will help?


----------

